# Like it, love it, hate it, never saw it- movies



## lovesboxers

Final Destination 2

*loved it*

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory with Johnny Depp


----------



## Tussan

loved it

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Harry Potter


----------



## terrigurl2004

Have not seen the new one yet (loved the previous ones)

Dreamer


----------



## lovesboxers

never saw it, but I plan on it

The Ring


----------



## Little_Lisa

In the words of Antoine Merriweather and Blain Edwards, "Haaated it!" This movie scared the peepee outta me and gave me bad nightmares. Just thinking about it makes me scared to be alone right now. Hold me!

The Jacket


----------



## terrigurl2004

Never saw it

March of the Penquins


----------



## redrocks

Never Saw it

Donny Darko


----------



## Sirvinya

Loved it.

_Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_


----------



## Tussan

I just saw The Ring on tv 30 min ago and now IÂ´m about to go to bed all alone :icon_roll I thought it was scary but a bit silly, but I easily get horrible nightmares *maybe if I stay up all night I donÂ´t have to go to bed*

//Jenny


----------



## lovesboxers

forgot to put a movie down


----------



## xeniba

Never saw it.

Newsies.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never saw it.

Dirty Dancing


----------



## lovesboxers

liked it......no one puts baby in the corner......

Breakfast Club


----------



## lovesboxers

never saw it

Phone Booth


----------



## Bhav

Liked it

Pretty Woman


----------



## Little_Lisa

Liked it! (Jennifer, great thread idea!)

The Legend of Zorro


----------



## lovesboxers

Liked it (maybe just me, but antonio is good lookin')

Sahara


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yeah, I think he's good lookin', too!

Liked it. (Another hottie, Matthew McConaughey!)

Legends Of The Fall


----------



## lovesboxers

Liked It ( and back then Brad looked hot I thought)

The Patriot


----------



## Tussan

Never saw it!

Pirates of the Carabian


----------



## Sirvinya

Love it!

The Descent


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never heard of it or seen it. What's that about?

The Princess Bride


----------



## MaraNFla

LOL, Liked this movie.. First time I seen it, was really in to it, and when it went off, last credits rolled my phone rang. I was to scared to answer the phone.. LOL, How silly!


----------



## lovesboxers

Liked it

The Wedding Crashers


----------



## terrigurl2004

Never saw it

Citizen Kane


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never saw it.

The Sound Of Music


----------



## lovesboxers

Never Saw It

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

the matrix 1


----------



## Tussan

Loved it!

Men in black


----------



## cottoncandy

seen it, but cant remember anything!

y tu mama tambien


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never saw it.

The Longest Yard


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

50 First Dates.


----------



## Sirvinya

Never saw it

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## greeneyedangel

Liked it.

The Saw (Part 1)


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

white noise


----------



## greeneyedangel

never saw it.

The Notebook


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

the island


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

Uncle Buck


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

evita


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hate it

Tommy Boy


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

the beach


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

GroundHog Day


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

Sin City


----------



## moonlightmysts

never saw it

The Outsiders


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

The Little Mermaid


----------



## cottoncandy

seen it but cant remember, i guess it was ok

the lion king


----------



## greeneyedangel

Liked it

The 6th Sense


----------



## cottoncandy

liked it

kill bill


----------



## Sirvinya

hated it

Never ending story


----------



## Little_Lisa

liked it

Forrest Gump


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

Lost Highway


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

Lady Bugs


----------



## eightthirty

Never saw it

War of the Worlds (w/ Tom Cruise and Dakota Fanning)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Liked it

Billy Madison


----------



## greeneyedangel

Liked It

My Father The Hero


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

Seven


----------



## eightthirty

Liked it

The Incredibles


----------



## Little_Lisa

liked it

Shrek


----------



## Sarah84

Never saw it

*Pearl Harbour*


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

At First Sight


----------



## Little_Lisa

Loved it!

Ray


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

The Never Ending Story


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never Saw It.

Super Size Me


----------



## Sirvinya

Loved it!

Starship Troopers


----------



## Sarah84

never saw it

*The green mile*


----------



## lovesboxers

liked it

Lucky Seven


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never saw it, i think. Atleast, I don't remember.

Beautiful Joe


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Urban Legend


----------



## greeneyedangel

Liked It

The Red Violin


----------



## karrieann

never saw it

Rebel without a Cause


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## lollipop

saw it but don`t remember, not ok i guess

men in black


----------



## cottoncandy

cant remember

the day after tomorrow


----------



## bunni

liked it

"waiting"


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

Gone With The Wind


----------



## lollipop

uhm liked it

finding nemo


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

ET :icon_chee


----------



## lollipop

yeah liked it :icon_bigg

weird science


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

armageddon


----------



## Sirvinya

Love it, cry my eyes out every time I watch it.

The Spongebob Squarepants Movie


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

titanic


----------



## lollipop

loved it, but hated it that my neck did hurt, cuz i was sitting on the front in the theater so i had to look up, never sit on the front :icon_smil

white chicks


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation


----------



## karrieann

LOVE IT!

The Machinist


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

A Christmas Story


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

romeo &amp; juliet


----------



## greeneyedangel

Liked it.

The Negotiator


----------



## Sirvinya

Never saw it

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

minority report


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

legally blonde


----------



## cottoncandy

it was ok, very girly movie, but fun i guess

goodfellas


----------



## lollipop

like it

mr. Bean (the movie)


----------



## cottoncandy

dont like mr bean hes gross

harry potter and the goblet of fire


----------



## lollipop

never saw it, i have seen one, but don`t think this one :icon_smil

the grudge


----------



## cottoncandy

havent seen it

the exorcist


----------



## lollipop

love it

Scoobie Doo (with SMG)


----------



## cottoncandy

havent seen

pocahontas


----------



## lollipop

like it

tomb raider


----------



## cottoncandy

like it! im a lara fan

war of the worlds


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Dumb &amp; Dumber


----------



## cottoncandy

if its that one with jim carry i didnt like it

me myself and irene


----------



## lollipop

saw it, think i liked it

scary movie


----------



## cottoncandy

liked it at the time

freddy got fingered


----------



## lollipop

hehe sonds fun, but never saw it

scream


----------



## cottoncandy

wasnt ecstatic about it

star wars ep 3


----------



## lollipop

don`t like it

spice girls (the movie) :icon_smil


----------



## cottoncandy

ugh, never saw it

desperately seeking susan


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Jurassic Park


----------



## cottoncandy

liked it at the time

ghost ship


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

dude where is my car


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

something about mary


----------



## lollipop

love it

dodgeball


----------



## cottoncandy

it was ok, kinda silly

layer cake


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

freddy vs. jason


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

batman


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it.

What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

spiderman


----------



## lollipop

love it

Aladin


----------



## cottoncandy

cant remember

lion king


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it!

The Stepford Wives


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

I still know what you did last summer


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

thirteen


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never saw it.

Liar Liar


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

true lies


----------



## lollipop

love it very much

saving private ryan


----------



## cottoncandy

dont like war movies

casablanca


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

shark tale


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

seven


----------



## lollipop

it`s ok

spongebob squarepants movie


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

the butterfly effect


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

madagascar


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

finding nemo


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it

The Princess Bride


----------



## lollipop

like it

south park: bigger, longer &amp; uncut


----------



## cottoncandy

havent seen it

wedding crashers


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haven't seen it _yet_

Independance Day


----------



## cottoncandy

cant remember

planet of the apes


----------



## Little_Lisa

It's aiight.

Diary Of A Mad Black Woman


----------



## lollipop

never saw it, sounds fun

mean girls


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it

The New Guy


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

bend it like beckham


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

Gladiator


----------



## lollipop

it`s ok

bruce almighty


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

Forrest Gump


----------



## Mambz098

love it

fight club


----------



## Little_Lisa

hate it

Monster


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never Saw It

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

Some Like It Hot


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Elektra


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

Monster's Inc.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I liked it!

Mr. Deeds


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

ocean`s eleven


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

Maid in Manhatten


----------



## lollipop

saw it 2 weeks ago, was ok, simple movie

Gladiator


----------



## greeneyedangel

Hated it.

Chocolat (with Johnny Depp and that french chick)


----------



## lollipop

don`t seen it "yet"

Hellboy


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never saw it

High Anxiety (I love this movie!)


----------



## Geek

Never saw it.

Cheech and chong's UP IN SMOKE


----------



## lollipop

never saw it, sound fun though

Mortal Kombat


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never Saw it

The Fugitive


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

American Beauty


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never Saw It.

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Mambz098

okay.

Orange county


----------



## Little_Lisa

I didn't like it

Splash


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

The Green Mile


----------



## greeneyedangel

Liked it

Ace Ventura- Pet Detective


----------



## lollipop

love it

Grease


----------



## greeneyedangel

Liked It

City Of Angels


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

Armageddon


----------



## greeneyedangel

Liked It.

Walk The Line (New Johnny Cash Movie)


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

Love Actually


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

How To Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## Sirvinya

didn't like it

The Good, the bad and the ugly


----------



## lollipop

like it

Annie


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

narnia


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Harold &amp; Kumar


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

snow white


----------



## lollipop

love it

titanic


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it!

*Tears Of Endearment* (I'm all hormonal from P.M.S. so I watched that today and boohooed my head off.)


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never watched it.

Sliding Doors


----------



## Little_Lisa

liked it

13 Going On 30


----------



## SmartStyle437

Never Saw It

Skeleton Key


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never saw it. It looks scary! Wasn't that filmed near you, Tiff?

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## SmartStyle437

Loved it!

Lord of the Rings

Yes it was Lisa, kinda wierd if you think about it.

It was a great movie.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Liked it

The Saint


----------



## SmartStyle437

Never seen it

The Goonies


----------



## Little_Lisa

love it

Airplane


----------



## Sirvinya

liked it

Sin City


----------



## SmartStyle437

Loved it

The Breakfast Club


----------



## Mambz098

loved it

the notebook


----------



## canelita

Loved it

King Kong (original )


----------



## canelita

Liked it

Scarface


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

Matrix


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

Trains, Planes, and Automobiles


----------



## canelita

Never saw it

Gothika


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

Witchcraft


----------



## lovesboxers

never saw it

4 weddings and a funeral


----------



## terrigurl2004

Loved it

BROKEBACK MOUNTAIN


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Lawless Heart


----------



## canelita

Liked it

After


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

Beaches


----------



## canelita

Beaches

Mambo Italiano


----------



## Mambz098

never saw it

the united states of laland


----------



## Sirvinya

never saw it

Gladiator


----------



## canelita

hated it

E.T


----------



## Sirvinya

liked it

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

Tootsie


----------



## canelita

like it

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

The Muppet Movie


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

Anaconda


----------



## SmartStyle437

Like it

Baby of the Mask


----------



## greeneyedangel

never saw it

Shallow Hal


----------



## Little_Lisa

I LOVE IT!

Octopussy


----------



## lovesboxers

like it

Blue Velvet


----------



## GraceGirl7

never saw it

Trainspotting


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Sarah84

Liked it

War of the worlds


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

Runaway Bride


----------



## lollipop

never saw it (i think)

The Guru


----------



## GraceGirl7

Never saw it

The Passion of the Christ


----------



## canelita

Liked it

Into the blue


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

The Night Before Xmas


----------



## canelita

liked it

March of the penguins


----------



## GraceGirl7

Never Saw It

Baz Luhrman's Romeo and Juliet (with Leo Dicaprio and Claire Danes)


----------



## canelita

love it

Candyman


----------



## greeneyedangel

never saw it

Edward Scissorhands....*johnny depp* :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love IT _and_ HIM!

The Blue Lagoon


----------



## lovesboxers

loved it back then

King Kong- any version


----------



## bluebird26

Hate it ( I dont like to see the monkey die)

Chicken Little


----------



## looooch

never seen it

half baked


----------



## canelita

never seen it

Catwoman


----------



## lovesboxers

never seen it

spiderman


----------



## kaori

love it:icon_love 

*gone with the wind!!!!!

*Goodbye Mr Chips!!!

*Autumn In New York!!and soundtrack

*Frida Kahlo!!!

:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

Uhm, i'll take Goodbye Mr. Chips for $200.

Never seen it!

The Pest (strange but funny movie)


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it

Super Size Me (just watched it lol)


----------



## looooch

interresting (like it)

Mr &amp; Mrs. Smith


----------



## litlbitprincess

Never saw it (yet)

Willy Wonka &amp; The Chocolate factory


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like It

Arachnophobia


----------



## litlbitprincess

Hate it

Noel


----------



## looooch

never saw it

6 days 7 nights


----------



## bluebird26

never saw it

Beavies and Butt Head (any movie, lol)


----------



## looooch

loved it

southpark movie


----------



## litlbitprincess

Never saw it

Mr &amp; Mrs Smith


----------



## Sarah84

never saw it

Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## dragueur

Never Saw it

Memoirs of Geisha?


----------



## dragueur

Never saw it

Sweet November


----------



## Little_Lisa

like it

When A Stranger Calls


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Gone With The Wind


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Corpse Bride


----------



## theGreenMonster

never saw it

Donnie Darko?


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Friday the 13th


----------



## theGreenMonster

hate it

Neverending story?


----------



## cottoncandy

thought it was scary

the matrix


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

the omen


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

lord of the rings


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

halloween


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Notting Hill


----------



## Lia

never saw it

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## dragueur

never saw it (but i would luv to see it soon)

The Fockers


----------



## Ley

LOVED IT!

North Country


----------



## Squirrel27

Never saw it

Dawn Of The Dead


----------



## dragueur

Never Saw It

Saint Ange


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Casablanca


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

a walk to remember


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

The Mummy


----------



## dragueur

like it

the notebook


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

little mermaid


----------



## piinnkkk

Loved It.

The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

lord of the rings


----------



## piinnkkk

Never saw it.

Pitch Black


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Nightmare On Elm Street


----------



## piinnkkk

Never saw it.

Leon The Professional


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

The Godfather


----------



## piinnkkk

Never saw it.

Blow


----------



## Ley

love it

Forrest Gump


----------



## dragueur

like it

Saving PRivate Ryan


----------



## Ley

never saw it

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Snow White


----------



## Ley

like it

The Lion King


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

The Exorcist


----------



## Ley

hate it

The Life of Brian


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Harry Potter


----------



## Squirrel27

hate it

Breakfast At Tiffany's


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

The Notebook


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Braveheart


----------



## BellaNightshade

like it

The Crow


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

Final Destination


----------



## BellaNightshade

Love it

Kill Bill


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Interview With The Vampire


----------



## cottoncandy

liked it

being john malkovich


----------



## Little_Lisa

hate it

Simon Birch


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Underworld


----------



## dragueur

like it

Clueless


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

The Matrix


----------



## dragueur

Love it

Terminator


----------



## Ley

hate it

The Never Ending Story


----------



## dragueur

like it

TItanic


----------



## MACz.Addict

liked it

Date Movie


----------



## Ley

Never seen it

Basic Instinct


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

the grunge


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Chicago


----------



## dragueur

like it

moulin rouge


----------



## Ley

like it

Psycho


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Yaya Sisterhood


----------



## Ley

never saw it

Troy


----------



## Squirrel27

Never saw it

Beetlejuice


----------



## lovesboxers

like it

My stepmom is an alien


----------



## cottoncandy

liked it

donnie darko


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

War of the Buttons


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Jawbreaker


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw

bride and prejudice


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Girl Interrupted


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Die Hard


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

mulholland drive


----------



## Ley

liked it

Speed


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Pulp Fiction


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

the never ending story


----------



## goddess13

Never seen it

Biker Boyz


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Derailed


----------



## Ley

liked it

Match Point


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

jerry mcguire


----------



## Ley

never saw it

edward scissorhands


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

Cleopatra


----------



## goddess13

Never seen it

Torque


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

nightmare before christmas


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Fabuleux Destin D'Amelie Poulain


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

amityville horror


----------



## Ley

like it

Dances with wolves


----------



## Sarah84

liked it

Dirty dancing


----------



## dragueur

like it

daddy day care


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

silence of the lambs


----------



## goddess13

Love it

A few good men


----------



## Ley

never saw it

alfie (either)


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Ley

never saw it

Goodfellas


----------



## goddess13

Never seen it

Hostel


----------



## Ley

never saw it

The Ring 2


----------



## Sarah84

never saw it

Coming to America


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

never ending story


----------



## monniej

love it

pride and prejudice


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

titanic


----------



## goddess13

Like it

Legally Blond


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

elephant man


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

existenz


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

seven


----------



## piinnkkk

never saw it.

fight club?


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

the exorcist


----------



## piinnkkk

never saw it.

Finding Nemo?


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Alice In Wonderland


----------



## piinnkkk

like it

Phone booth


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

interview with the vampire


----------



## beaugael

i like it

beautiful boxer


----------



## dragueur

never ssaw it

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## beaugael

hmm never saw it too

tristan and isolde?


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

I saw what you did last summer


----------



## Squirrel27

don't like it

frida


----------



## piinnkkk

never saw it.

Four Brothers?


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

scarface


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Navy Seals


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## SqueeKee

never saw it

flight plan


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

being john malkovich


----------



## piinnkkk

Never saw it.

Snatch?


----------



## cottoncandy

didnt like it

layer cake


----------



## SqueeKee

never saw it

just friends?


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

dark city


----------



## SqueeKee

never saw it

batman


----------



## cottoncandy

if u mean the latest one then i hated it

star wars ep 3


----------



## SqueeKee

Saw it x4

final fantasy


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw it

mr &amp; mrs smith


----------



## SqueeKee

LOVED IT!

Dogma?


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

nosferatu


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Sarah84

liked it

final destination 3


----------



## cottoncandy

never saw

girl interrupted


----------



## Sarah84

like it

rush hour


----------



## Elisabeth

Never saw it.

Hey, Dude, Where's My Car?


----------



## Sarah84

never saw it

50 first dates


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it

Saw


----------



## goddess13

Love it

Secret Window


----------



## lovesboxers

never saw it

Crash


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

kill bill


----------



## Sarah84

never saw it

The Island


----------



## lovesboxers

weird, not sure if I liked it or not. interesting hows that

Blue Velvet


----------



## goddess13

Never seen it.

Gattaca


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Pretty woman


----------



## cottoncandy

nsi

pretty woman


----------



## Elisabeth

hated it.

Dazed and Confused


----------



## cottoncandy

nsi

titanic


----------



## Sarah84

like it

Dirty dancing


----------



## cottoncandy

like it

grease


----------



## Sarah84

love it

the full monty


----------



## cottoncandy

u mean monty phyton? then i like it

passion of the christ


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

spiderman


----------



## goddess13

Have not seen it.

Antitrust


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

In her shoes


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Basic Insticnt


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Gremlins


----------



## cottoncandy

enjoyed it when i was like 7 lol, not now

closer


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Fearless


----------



## Elisabeth

Loved it.

Muriel's Wedding


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Maid in manhatten


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

Walk The Line


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Along came Polly


----------



## Little_Lisa

It's been awhile...I think I liked it.

Elizabethtown


----------



## lavender

Never saw it

Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

The sweetest thing


----------



## lavender

never seen it

forrest gump


----------



## Squirrel27

like it

curly sue


----------



## Sarah84

love it

Home alone 2:lost in New York


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

war of the worlds


----------



## lavender

never seen it

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Mission Impossible


----------



## lavender

Like it

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## elljmz

like it

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Elisabeth

Liked Owen Wilson and Isla Fisher....

Bandits


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it

Peggy Sue Just Got Married


----------



## elljmz

never saw it

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## KathrynNicole

Kinda liked it.

Blow?


----------



## Killah22

Liked it

Titanic


----------



## KathrynNicole

Liked it.

Working Girl?


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

ET


----------



## Sarah84

like it

How to loose a guy in 10 days


----------



## KathrynNicole

Kinda liked it.

When Harry Met Sally?


----------



## cottoncandy

it was cute

The Aviator


----------



## KathrynNicole

Liked it.

Addicted to Love?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

My girl


----------



## Squirrel27

never saw it

Angela's Ashes


----------



## blackmettalic

Never saw it

Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## KathrynNicole

Haven't seen it, yet.

What Lies Beneath?


----------



## Sarah84

like it

Armageddon


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Baby Boom?


----------



## lavender

Never saw it

Baby's day out?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Never seen it.

Notting Hill?


----------



## lavender

Liked it

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## KathrynNicole

Love it!

America's Sweethearts?


----------



## blackmettalic

Never saw it

Junebug


----------



## lavender

Never saw it.

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Girl interupted


----------



## blackmettalic

like it

King Kong


----------



## KathrynNicole

Never seen it.

Fargo?


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Monster in law


----------



## jessiee

this movie made me cry lol but I liked it(King Kong)


----------



## lavender

Never saw it (King Kong)

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Sarah84

Never seen it

Just married


----------



## blackmettalic

Never saw it

Velvet Goldmine


----------



## lavender

Never saw it

Chronicles of Narnia


----------



## blackmettalic

Not yet

Millions


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

bedazzled


----------



## Elisabeth

The one with Dudley Moore? Loved it!

Touching the Void


----------



## LVA

never saw it

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Elisabeth

One of My favorite movies!

Priscilla, Queen of the Desert?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Flightplan


----------



## lavender

Liked it

When a stranger calls


----------



## Sarah84

NSI

Beaches


----------



## goddess13

Never seen it.

Red Eye


----------



## lavender

Never seen it

Boys don't cry


----------



## Elisabeth

loved it.

Shawn of the Dead


----------



## makeupfreak72

never saw it

the virgin suicides


----------



## lavender

never saw it

syriana


----------



## dragueur

never saw it

Gigli


----------



## LVA

is this the movie w/Ben Affleck and J.Lo ? if it is ... it's the worst movie ever ... never even finished it, it wasn't even funni (sorri if that's a lil long hehe)

Narnia


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Rush hour 2


----------



## LVA

like it (1st one betta)

Fun w/**** and Jane


----------



## lavender

never saw it

child's play


----------



## LVA

never seen it

Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## lavender

never seen it

crash


----------



## elljmz

never seen it!

Ice Age 2


----------



## lavender

never seen it

basic instinct 2


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Basic instinct 1


----------



## LVA

never seen it

Big Daddy


----------



## lavender

love it

ice age


----------



## Kan D sweets

NEVER SAW IT

Rules of Engagement:icon_study:


----------



## lavender

Like it

Indecent proposal


----------



## noheaeighty8

never seen it

dirty dancing


----------



## Sarah84

Love it

Legally Blonde


----------



## lavender

Love it

The Princess diaries


----------



## Sarah84

like it

Cruel intentions


----------



## Elisabeth

Never Saw it.

Deuce Bigelow (the Original)


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Terminator


----------



## noheaeighty8

hate it

pretty woman


----------



## LuckyMe

Love it

National Lampoons Vacation


----------



## Sirvinya

Never saw it

Brokeback mountain


----------



## blackmettalic

Never Saw it

Match Point


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

The Matrix


----------



## goddess13

Never seen it.

Failure to Launch


----------



## blackmettalic

NSI

The Sentinel


----------



## Sass

Never seen it.

How To Lose A Guy In Ten Days


----------



## mabelwan

Loved it!

Saw 1 &amp; 2 

The Grudge, but I prefer the original Japanese verison "Juon"

p/s: for those who love horror flicks like "The Grudge" must watch the "Juon".


----------



## blackmettalic

Its ok, didn't really like it. I bet the Japanese version is better.

The New World


----------



## Mina

Never saw it!

House of Flying Daggers


----------



## Sass

Never seen it! But I want to!

Girl, Interupted


----------



## Sarah84

liked it

Take the lead


----------



## blackmettalic

NSI

Rumor Has It


----------



## Sass

Never seen it

8 Mile


----------



## mabelwan

hate it!

The Curse:sleepyhead:


----------



## Mina

didn't like It!

The Family


----------



## blackmettalic

NSI

The Family Stone


----------



## SexxyKitten

never saw it

center stage


----------



## Elisabeth

Never saw it.

Blue Velvet?


----------



## blackmettalic

NSI

The United States of Leland


----------



## goddess13

Never seen it.

The Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## lavender

never seen it

ice age


----------



## blackmettalic

its ok

Practical Magic


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

American Pie - the wedding


----------



## goddess13

Never seen it.

IT


----------



## monniej

hate it!

the piano


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ya know, I don't think I ever saw that. I should go rent it.

Failure to Launch


----------



## goddess13

Like it.

A time to kill


----------



## SexxyKitten

never saw it...

domino


----------



## Little_Lisa

never saw it

Dreamcatcher


----------



## SexxyKitten

never saw it

breakfast at tiffany's


----------



## Little_Lisa

Like it

Sleepers


----------



## Aquilah

Never Saw It

"Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown" (foreign film)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Never saw it but sounds like I could relate.

Frenzy


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it...

Hoodwinked?


----------



## Sirvinya

Never saw it

The Da Vinci Code


----------



## zombies8myheart

Never Saw It

Hostel?


----------



## KimC2005

Never seen it

Little Black Book


----------



## zombies8myheart

Never Seen It

The Notebook?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love it!

RV


----------



## KimC2005

Never Seen It

We Were Soldiers?


----------



## Maude

Liked it.

Thirteen?


----------



## zombies8myheart

Love it.

American History X?


----------



## KimC2005

liked it

Butterfly Effect?


----------



## zombies8myheart

Loved it...

Texas Chainsaw Massacre?


----------



## Maude

Never saw it.

L'Auberge Espagnole?


----------



## zombies8myheart

Never saw it...

Scary movie?


----------



## Aquilah

Hated it

So I Married An Axe Murderer


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOVE it!

The Jerk


----------



## LilDee

Never saw it..

Stay


----------



## Aquilah

Never Saw It

Saw... (Talk about sadistic!)


----------



## zombies8myheart

Loved it...

Harry Potter?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it...

Cold Creek Manor


----------



## zombies8myheart

Never saw it...

House of Wax


----------



## Maude

Liked it. Well, it was OK.

The Shining (sp?)


----------



## Sass

Never seen it.

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## LilDee

Never seen it

16 blocks


----------



## Aquilah

Never seen it...

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## zombies8myheart

Never seen it...

Meet the parents


----------



## Maude

OK.

Roman Holiday?


----------



## Aquilah

Never seen it...

Romancing the Stone?


----------



## Maude

Never seen it.

Elisabethtown?


----------



## LilDee

hate it

Mean Girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zombies8myheart

LOVE IT.

The Corpse Bride?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it...

Double Jeopardy?


----------



## Maude

Never saw it.

Freaky Friday?


----------



## monniej

never saw it.

the family stone?


----------



## makeupfreak72

never saw it

bully


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it...

Natural Born Killers


----------



## zombies8myheart

Never saw it...

The Adams Family?


----------



## KimC2005

Liked it

The Sweetest Thing?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

Four Weddings and A Funeral


----------



## KimC2005

Never saw it

John Q?


----------



## Little_Lisa

OMG, Aquilah, you HAVE to go rent The Sweetest Thing! It's hilarious and one of my faves!

Never saw it.

Foul Play


----------



## Aquilah

Puttin' it in my Nextflix queue now!

Never saw it...

Little Nicky


----------



## zombies8myheart

LOVE IT!!!

Big Daddy...


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

A Good Woman?


----------



## KimC2005

Never Saw It

The First Wives Club?


----------



## Maude

Never saw it.

Bring it On?


----------



## monniej

loved it!

unleashed!


----------



## zombies8myheart

Never Saw It...

Requiem for a dream?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it...

Big Momma's House 2


----------



## monniej

like it!

the night we never met!


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it...

Mickey Blue Eyes


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

The War of the Roses?


----------



## zombies8myheart

Never saw it...

Breakfast at Tiffanys?


----------



## Maude

Love it!!! One of my all-time favorite movies!

Spiderman?


----------



## Aquilah

Like it...

Dare Devil?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Blow?


----------



## Maude

Never saw it.

Rain Man?


----------



## Aquilah

Like it...

Shrek 2


----------



## LilDee

Love it!!!! lol a lot!

Aladdin


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!

Chicken Little?


----------



## KathrynNicole

I haven't seen it, yet.

Mulan?


----------



## Aquilah

Haven't seen it.

Ring Two?


----------



## zombies8myheart

Hate it...

the hills have eyes?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Haven't seen it.

Girl, Interrupted?


----------



## LilDee

Haven't seen it yet.. is it good? if so i might add it to my must see's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Take the lead


----------



## KathrynNicole

Never seen it.

The Bone Collector?


----------



## mabelwan

Like it:

Click!


----------



## LilDee

love it!!

The Longest Yard


----------



## Aquilah

Love it...

Mr. Deeds


----------



## -Liz-

never saw it(cuz im a frady cat and heard it was scary)

y tu mama tambien


----------



## Aquilah

Surely you don't mean Mr. Deeds w/ Adam Sandler was too scary?! That's the most hilarious movie ever!

Never saw it...

Wallace &amp; Grommit


----------



## -Liz-

> Surely you don't mean Mr. Deeds w/ Adam Sandler was too scary?! That's the most hilarious movie ever!
> no lol i guess i got beaten to it lol i meant white noise i love mr.deeds!
> 
> umm whattaboutttt....
> 
> American Beauty


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!

The Color Purple?


----------



## KathrynNicole

I haven't seen it.

Two if By Sea?


----------



## Aquilah

Never seen it...

Grumpier Old Men


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120787/

A Perfect Murder?


----------



## Aquilah

Like it

28 days?


----------



## -Liz-

havent seen it

40 days 40 nights


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it... Keep missing it on TV *lmao*

Office Space?


----------



## monniej

never saw it

vanity fair


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

The Truth About Cats &amp; Dogs


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Match Point?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it...

Waiting...


----------



## KimC2005

Never saw it

Unbreakable?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

Waiting to Exhale


----------



## PinkRibbons

Never Saw It.

The Labyrinth.


----------



## KathrynNicole

I haven't seen it.

Original Sin?


----------



## KimC2005

Haven't Seen It.

They?


----------



## KathrynNicole

I haven't seen it.

Great Expectations?


----------



## PinkRibbons

Never Saw It.

The Longest Yard


----------



## LilDee

Loved it! omg i cried!

Fun with **** and Jane


----------



## PinkRibbons

Never saw it.

Bubble Boy


----------



## LVA

never saw it (LilDee - i loved Fun w/Dlck and Jane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Hoodwinked


----------



## PinkRibbons

Never Saw It

Holes


----------



## ivette

never saw it

JFK-(came out in 1991)


----------



## KimC2005

Never Saw It

The Hills Have Eyes?


----------



## -Liz-

Never saw it

armageddon


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

Tombstone


----------



## KathrynNicole

Dislike it.

Working Girl?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

XXX (w/ Vin Diesel)


----------



## KathrynNicole

I've never seen it.

Stepmom?


----------



## mylaiva

Loved it!

Pulp Fiction?


----------



## -Liz-

Loved it!

Lilo and stitch


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

Kill Bill?


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## mylaiva

Like it!

Training Day


----------



## Aquilah

Hate it

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## mylaiva

Like it

Pretty Woman


----------



## Aquilah

Like it

Gone With the Wind


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

American Pie


----------



## KathrynNicole

I dislike it. (I used to like it.)

Le Divorce?


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

Finding Nemo?


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!!!

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## -Liz-

Loved it

The little mermaid


----------



## mylaiva

Love it

Aladdin


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

"About Last Night..."


----------



## mylaiva

haven't seen it

Be cool


----------



## PinkRibbons

Never saw it!

Flight of the Pheonix (2004)


----------



## mylaiva

haven't seen it

get shorty


----------



## PinkRibbons

Never saw it!

The Girl Next Door


----------



## mehrunissa

Never saw it.

Amelie


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

Radio


----------



## Aquilah

Haven't seen it

Beloved


----------



## mehrunissa

Liked it.

Hoodwinked


----------



## mylaiva

haven't seen it

remember the titans


----------



## KathrynNicole

I liked it.

Elizabethtown?


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## KimC2005

Liked it

Varsity Blues?


----------



## Aquilah

Like it

Usual Suspects


----------



## KimC2005

Never saw it

Click?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

Grease


----------



## KimC2005

Love it!

Ladder 49?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

Lord of the Rings


----------



## -Liz-

Loved it!!!!!!!!!

Harry Potter


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

Blow


----------



## mehrunissa

Liked it. (Hello, Johnny Depp!)

Wall Street


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

Liar, Liar


----------



## KimC2005

Liked it!

Dumb and Dumber?


----------



## LilDee

hate it haha

the Matador


----------



## PinkRibbons

Never saw it.

Just One of the Guys


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!

Monsoon Wedding


----------



## mehrunissa

LOVED it!

Bride &amp; Prejudice


----------



## PinkRibbons

Loved it! (Makes me want to watch more Bollywood movies!)

Con Air


----------



## -Liz-

Loved it

Star wars


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

The Corpse Bride


----------



## KimC2005

Never saw it

End of the Spear??


----------



## -Liz-

never even heard of it

devil wears prada


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

Young Guns


----------



## KimC2005

Never saw it

Ice Age 2?


----------



## -Liz-

LOVE IT

Ice age 1


----------



## LilDee

Love it!!

The replacements


----------



## Aquilah

Like it... It's okay

Secret Window


----------



## KathrynNicole

Disliked it.

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle?


----------



## Aquilah

Love it!

Gia?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Taking Lives?


----------



## LilDee

never seen it (i can't watch anything that sounds scary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

the ring 2?


----------



## Eragirl

Liked it! The main character's didn't seem to click for me though.

The Philadelphia Story(Hepburn, Grant)


----------



## KathrynNicole

Haven't seen it.

Zoolander?


----------



## LilDee

Liked it

Troy


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

Clueless


----------



## Aquilah

Like it

Big Momma's House 2


----------



## mylaiva

Like it

Grease


----------



## monniej

like it!

the piano


----------



## ivette

never saw it

airforce one


----------



## LilDee

never seen it

he's the man


----------



## KimC2005

Never Saw It

Bench Warmers?


----------



## KathrynNicole

I haven't seen it.

Husbands and Wives?


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

Pink Panther (w/ Beyonce)


----------



## LilDee

Liked it

Pink panther (oldschool one with Peter Sellers)


----------



## KathrynNicole

I haven't seen it.

The Anniversary Party?


----------



## mylaiva

haven't seen it

Fight Club?


----------



## KathrynNicole

My husband and I own it, but I haven't seen it.

Disclosure?


----------



## mylaiva

haven't seen it

B.A.P.S.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haven't seen it.

Lady in the Water


----------



## KathrynNicole

I haven't seen it.

Flesh and Bone?


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

The Hours


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haven't seen it.

My Girl


----------



## KathrynNicole

Like it.

Vanilla Sky?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it...

Waiting...


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

POTC 2: A dead mans chest


----------



## LilDee

Really liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

Wyatt Earp


----------



## KathrynNicole

Dislike it.

The Others?


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it

Signs


----------



## KathrynNicole

I kind of like it.

Dr. T and the Women?


----------



## KimC2005

I didn't like it

Air Force One?


----------



## michko970

love it.

the great mouse detective


----------



## mylaiva

Like it

Peter Pan?


----------



## michko970

love it.

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

Pulp Fiction?


----------



## KimC2005

Hate it

The Italian Job


----------



## michko970

meh it was okay.

True Love


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

True Lies


----------



## LilDee

Haven't seen in..

Firewall


----------



## KimC2005

haven't seen it

Underworld


----------



## KathrynNicole

I haven't seen it. (It's in our bedroom, though.)

Hush?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Loved it: The Notebook

Hated it: Hostel


----------



## KathrynNicole

You skipped me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well.


----------



## Nox

Haven't seen it.

Munich.


----------



## KathrynNicole

I haven't seen it.

Cape Fear?


----------



## mylaiva

Haven't seen it

The Wiz


----------



## michko970

Haven't seen it.

Some like it hot.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Love it..

The Birdcage


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hated it!

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## michko970

Love it.

Road to Perdition


----------



## rodenbach

Never saw it.

Gone With the Wind


----------



## michko970

Love it.

Superman Returns


----------



## Aquilah

Never saw it... The new one, right?

The Wedding Singer?


----------



## mylaiva

haven't seen it

the color purple


----------



## -Liz-

haven't seen it

a fish called wanda


----------



## Little_Lisa

It's been awhile but I don't think I liked it.

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Little man


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Loved it

Madea's Family Reunion.


----------



## ForeverPink

Hated it

Candyman


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hated it

Young Frankenstein


----------



## -Liz-

never saw it

the beach


----------



## Gvieve

Liked it.

Do the right thing


----------



## LovinPigments

never seen it

Psycho Beach Party


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Borat


----------



## Gvieve

Loved it

Napolean Dynamite


----------



## sarahgr

Loved it

Goodfellas


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Deja vu


----------



## LovinPigments

havent seen that yet..

Jumanji


----------



## Sarah84

liked it (years ago)

the day after tomorrow


----------



## sarahgr

Loved it

Beverly Hills Cop 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## Gvieve

Liked it

Kingdom Come?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

drop dead fred


----------



## Sirvinya

Liked it

Day After Tomorrow


----------



## LovinPigments

loved it

colors?


----------



## newyorlatin

Liked it

Lady in the water?


----------



## LovinPigments

never saw it

overboard?


----------



## FeverDream

never saw it

The Professional/Leon?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Its a boy girl thing


----------



## LovinPigments

never seen it

mouse hunt???


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Die hard


----------



## LovinPigments

like it

spaceballs???


----------



## Barbette

never seen it

The Shining


----------



## FeverDream

never seen it

Once Upon a Time in America?


----------



## LovinPigments

never seen it

House of 1,000 corpses?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Snatch


----------



## LovinPigments

i think i have seen that

butterfly effect..(weird movie)


----------



## Sarah84

not seen

Employee of the month


----------



## LovinPigments

havent seen it

the thomas crown affair?


----------



## newyorlatin

Hated it

Cabin by the Lake


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Pulse


----------



## LovinPigments

never seen it

be cool??


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

john tucker must die


----------



## jessiej78

have never seen it

The Wedding Planner?


----------



## Sarah84

liked it

maid in manhatten


----------



## LovinPigments

loved it..

Topper Returns??


----------



## GlamDazzled

Never saw it.

*Girl with a pearl earring.*


----------



## Sirvinya

Never saw it

Eragon


----------



## FeverDream

never saw it

The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Sarah84

never saw it

Hostage


----------



## LovinPigments

liked it!

jackass 2?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Kill Bill


----------



## FeverDream

Like it

Payback


----------



## LovinPigments

like it

crank?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Beverly hills cop


----------



## Sirvinya

Never saw it

Day After Tomorrow


----------



## LovinPigments

like it

the Marine?


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Garfield: A Tail of Two Kittens


----------



## LovinPigments

never seen it..

scooby doo movie...(with real ppl)?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Pretty woman


----------



## LovinPigments

love it

Dead Bang?


----------



## *~Deena~*

haven't seen it

Pan's Labyrinth?


----------



## LovinPigments

havent seen it

Spaceballs?


----------



## Gvieve

haven't seen it

The Prestige


----------



## lovesboxers

have not seen it....

Aliens


----------



## Sarah84

hate it

American pie


----------



## LovinPigments

seen it

irish jam?


----------



## lovesboxers

never saw it

like water for chocolate


----------



## LovinPigments

never saw it

signs?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it (i dont think)

meet the parents


----------



## LovinPigments

love it

taladega nights?


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Dreamgirls


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Save the last dance


----------



## meganwku22486

loved it.

fight club (dont know if this has been posted or not)


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Saw


----------



## LovinPigments

love it

running w/ sisscors?


----------



## nehcterg

never saw it (yet)

Art School Confidential


----------



## FeverDream

never saw it

Pay It Forward


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

Outlaw


----------



## LovinPigments

never saw it...

A murder of crows?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

wrong turn


----------



## nehcterg

liked it...

Pleasantville


----------



## LovinPigments

liked it...

J.S.A.?


----------



## dcole710

never saw it

The Red Violin


----------



## LovinPigments

never saw it...

Breakfast Club?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Good Movie

The Wicker Man


----------



## LovinPigments

like it

Crazy Beautiful?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Haven't seen it

The Philadelphia Story


----------



## LovinPigments

never saw it

hook?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Like it

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## dcole710

never saw it

Baise Moi


----------



## LovinPigments

never heard of it

Enough?


----------



## CellyCell

hate it

Amelie


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Right at your door


----------



## magosienne

not seen it

Ghostbusters 1 ?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Love It

8 Women (French)


----------



## magosienne

hate it (boring !!!!!!! )

Die Hard 1 (not the trilogy too easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## yourleoqueen

Liked it

SpaceBalls

(I loved 8 Women! :moa


----------



## LovinPigments

hate it!!!!

flyboys?


----------



## FeverDream

Never Saw It

The Departed?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Love It :

Lost in Translation


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

Abandon?


----------



## dcole710

never saw it.

annie?


----------



## FeverDream

Liked it

Seabiscuit


----------



## lollipop

never saw it

The Faculty?


----------



## dcole710

hated it

Serenity?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Never saw it

True Romance


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Love It:

The Illusionist


----------



## aney

Love it

Carrie


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Like It:

Rat Race


----------



## Annia

Don't remember it, so I guess i never saw it!

Dogville?


----------



## sassychix

never saw it

Bride &amp; Prejudice?


----------



## Annia

Never saw it

300?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Like it,

Rudy


----------



## cotton_candy

never saw it

batman


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Like it,

Girl With The Pearl Earring


----------



## cotton_candy

like it

music &amp; lyrics (or is it lyrics &amp; music lol)


----------



## yourleoqueen

Haven't seen it

The Man With two Brains


----------



## cotton_candy

like it

the devil wears prada


----------



## yourleoqueen

Haven't seen it

The Exorcist


----------



## cotton_candy

HATE it!!!!

Valentines.


----------



## yourleoqueen

Never Seen it

North by Northwest


----------



## cotton_candy

never seen it

shall we dance?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Like It

Fright Night


----------



## cotton_candy

like it

You've got mail


----------



## yourleoqueen

Haven't seen it

Kate &amp; Leopold


----------



## Annia

Haven't seen it

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## dcole710

Love it

Weird Science


----------



## kaylin_marie

Never Saw it!!

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## glamadelic

Never saw it!

Kung Pow!


----------



## Sirvinya

Never seen it

Spiderman 3


----------



## kaylin_marie

haven't seen it yet, seeing it thursday in IMAX woo hoo

Face Off


----------



## glamadelic

Never seen it

The Princess Bride


----------



## KimC2005

Love it

Smokin' Aces


----------



## RachaelMarie

Never saw it

Serial Mom


----------



## pinksugar

never saw it

muriel's wedding


----------



## glamadelic

never saw it

the karate kid


----------



## SherryAnn

Liked it

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## sassychix

Never Saw it

The hills have Eyes 2


----------



## RachaelMarie

Never saw it.

Fracture


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it.

The Fugitive.


----------



## sassychix

never saw it

City of Angels


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it.

Finding Nemo.


----------



## rodenbach

Liked it.

Casablanca.


----------



## dcole710

Like it

The Usual Suspects


----------



## rodenbach

Like it.

Young Guns


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it

Pirates Of The Caribbean


----------



## dcole710

only saw the first one and liked it

Akeelah and the Bee


----------



## clwkerric

Never Saw it.

HARRY AND THE HENDERSONS


----------



## dcole710

love it

My stepmother is an alien


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it

Shall We Dance


----------



## clwkerric

Hated it.

The Money Pit.


----------



## glamadelic

Never saw it or heard of it! =O

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## goddess13

Never saw it.

Hitch


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it.

Forrest Gump


----------



## pinkbundles

Loved it!

The Outsiders


----------



## goddess13

Never saw it.

Silence of the lambs.


----------



## girlie2010

love it 

john tucker must die


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it

Jurassic Park


----------



## RachaelMarie

Like it.

Notes On A Scandal


----------



## Barbette

Never saw it

Swimming Pool (by Francois Ozon)


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it.

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## misshilary

love it

i am sam


----------



## nehcterg

Like it

SpaceBalls


----------



## RachaelMarie

Never saw it

Hollywoodland


----------



## glamadelic

never saw it

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## kaylin_marie

Actually never saw it

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## greeneyedangel

Never saw it.

At First Sight


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it.

Enough


----------



## goddess13

Never saw it.

Fight Club


----------



## glamadelic

never saw it

For Richer or Poorer


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it.

Jaws 1


----------



## beautydiva

like it

the placid lake


----------



## RachaelMarie

Never saw it

Final Destination 3


----------



## goddess13

Never saw it.

Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## aney

Love it!

Rosemary's baby


----------



## Icepalace

Never saw it

Evan Almighty


----------



## beautydiva

not seen it

bruce almighty


----------



## nehcterg

like it

closer


----------



## beautydiva

not seen it

shrek


----------



## rodenbach

like it

Annie Hall


----------



## misshilary

never saw it

i am sam


----------



## beautydiva

not seen it

spice mistress


----------



## Curiosity

Never seen it.

Pursuit of Happyness.


----------



## Caz

like it

finding nemo


----------



## jessiej78

Love it!!!

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## beautydiva

never saw it

surfs up


----------



## jessiej78

Never saw it

The Wedding Planner


----------



## beautydiva

never saw it

dumb and dumberer


----------



## PhantomGoddess

Never saw it

Dracula 2000


----------



## gracie-xx

Never saw it

Romeo Must Die


----------



## jessiej78

Never saw it

The Deep End of the Ocean


----------



## Spoofy

Never seen it

Prey for Rock n Roll


----------



## nyaa

never saw it

Romeo and Juliet (with Claire Danes and Leonardo Dicaprio)


----------



## jessiej78

never saw it

Bruce Almighty


----------



## beautydiva

like it

dirty dancing


----------



## JessIcantoo

like it

Monster House


----------



## beautydiva

neversaw it

the lion king


----------



## hs769

Like it

300


----------



## aney

never saw it

the machinist


----------



## Katrinah

never saw it

Finding Neverland


----------



## particleman

like it

iq


----------



## beautydiva

never saw it

jumanji


----------



## Mirr.

Like it.

The Grudge 2


----------



## aney

never saw it

the saw 4


----------



## Evil Maldini

never saw it

Pulp Fiction


----------



## beautydiva

never saw it

bee movie


----------



## Lilly Rose

never saw it

Garden State


----------



## beautydiva

never saw it

die another day


----------



## Lilly Rose

never saw it

Moulin Rouge !


----------



## Glitch

Never saw it.

Fido


----------



## newyorlatin

Never saw it

The 5 people you meet in heaven


----------



## Glitch

never saw it

Futurama: Bender's Big Score


----------



## banapple

never saw it

Romy &amp; Michele's High School Reunion


----------



## *~Deena~*

Never saw it

Hanibal Rising?


----------



## Sarah84

never seen it

American Gangster


----------



## *~Deena~*

Like it

Smokin Aces


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

I am legend


----------



## sugarlips

Heard it sucked/Haven't seen it myself yet

National Treasure 2


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

pirates of the carribean 3?


----------



## goddess13

Not seen it.

A Clockwork Orange?


----------



## xkaokaox

never heard of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sleepy Hollow?


----------



## MandiMoore87

Like it.

Monsters Inc.?


----------



## ScribbleHearts

Like it.

Halloween (2007)


----------



## *~Deena~*

never seen it

Sweeney Todd


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

Superbad?


----------



## katana

Sooo Funny!!

Gia?


----------



## rodenbach

Loved it!

Juno?


----------



## Sarah84

not seen it

final destination


----------



## Sirvinya

hate it

The Corpse Bride


----------



## ssf

Loved it...

Love actually.


----------



## acneXpert

Haven't seen it.

I Am Sam


----------



## Karren

Haven't seen it....

Tears of the Sun.


----------



## krazykid90

haven't seen it

Driven


----------



## yourleoqueen

Haven't seen it

Madea's Family Reunion


----------



## aney

Havent seen it

Alvin and the chipmunks


----------



## ceri2

Havent seen it yet.

St. Trinians


----------



## love2482

Never even heard of it.

Falling Down


----------



## beautydiva

never heard of it

the golden compass


----------



## bCreative

Never Saw It

You Don't Mess with the Zohan


----------



## StinkyMonkey

LOL! Loved it.

The Last American Virgin 1982...I just watched this last night on tv.


----------



## SarMoon

never saw

Hide and Seek 2005


----------



## hs769

Never seen that one.

Saw V


----------



## weblily

i liked the first and even the second part of the movie final destination.and i do really believe in a death plan.

i got so scared when i saw this movie that i stepped into my mom's bed and slept with her that night....!:scared2:


----------



## mili stuart

liked it.

harry potter all parts???


----------



## blueglitter

loved it

the virgin suicides (kirsten dunst)


----------



## ~Kathrine~

Never saw it

Twilight?


----------



## Cipriana

Never saw it

La dolce vita?


----------



## Johnnie

Haven't seen it.

The Goonies


----------



## akira53

love it!!

Better Luck Tomorrow


----------



## Johnnie

Never seen it!

Alvin and the Chipmunks movie


----------



## akira53

Never seen it!

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## bCreative

Never Seen It

Alice in Wonderland (Johnny Depp one)


----------



## Johnnie

Like it

True Lies


----------



## akira53

Like it!

Avatar


----------



## shayy

like it!

sherlock holmes (sorry i didn't read to see if it had already beeen posted!)


----------



## bluekitty88

never saw it

A Walk To Remember


----------



## jess!:)

Never seen it.

The uninvited?


----------



## akira53

never seen it

Date Night?


----------



## divadoll

never seen it

The Losers


----------



## Tyari

Never seen it

Transformers 2


----------



## bCreative

Sucked major monkey balls!!....I mean hated it! LOL

The Twilight Saga: Eclipse


----------



## rodenbach

Liked it.

The Perfect Getaway


----------



## Shelley

Never saw it.

Precious


----------



## shayy

Never seen it.

Going the Distance


----------



## divadoll

Never seen it.

Kick Ass


----------



## hs769

liked it

Letters to Juliet


----------



## KaraW

Havent seen it!

Toy story 3


----------



## usersassychick0

Never seen it






The Social Network.


----------



## rodenbach

Liked it.

Inception


----------



## xxmagnoliousxx

Never Saw It

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## katana

Liked it. .

Talledaga Nights


----------



## divadoll

Liked it.

Megamind


----------



## katana

Never saw it.

Death Wish


----------



## llehsal

Love it

My big fat greek wedding


----------



## divadoll

Loved it. 

Kick Ass


----------



## katana

Never saw it,

Get him to the Greek


----------



## divadoll

Ha!  Stroke the furry wall. Loved it!

The Crazies


----------



## jess!:)

Never seen it.

The Grinch?


----------



## divadoll

Liked it.

The Sorcerer's Apprentice?


----------



## katana

Never saw it.

I Spit On Your Grave


----------



## divadoll

Not seen it.

Dinner for Schmucks


----------



## Kraezinsane

Never seen it.

Red


----------



## divadoll

Not seen it

Devil


----------



## Kraezinsane

Never seen it

Salt


----------



## katana

Never saw it.

Dicki Roberts


----------



## divadoll

Ugh!  Hated it

Hostel


----------



## Kraezinsane

Yuck, never saw it!

Up up and away


----------



## divadoll

Never even heard of it.

Evil Dead


----------



## Kraezinsane

Again.. never saw it..

Labyrinth


----------



## lolaB

Never saw it.

Me and You and Everyone We Know


----------



## LivingTheDream

never even heard of it

a christmas story


----------



## bonjoursydney

Love it!

The Princess Bride?


----------



## katana

Love it!

The tree of life?


----------



## Rachel_

Haven't seen it.

Beetlejuice?


----------



## Pancua

Love it!

Troy?


----------



## Kokane

never saw it

Mamma Mia!


----------



## greenapril

Liked it

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close


----------



## ~Kathrine~

never saw it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Drive


----------



## Playedinloops

Never saw it 

Mean Girls


----------



## divadoll

Liked it

Akira


----------



## calexxia

Liked it when it came out. Don't like it now (reminds me of a bad time in my life).

Repo! The Genetic Opera


----------



## ~Kathrine~

Never saw it

Mean girls


----------



## Kokane

liked it

Jawbreaker


----------



## divadoll

Never seen it. 

Seeking Justice


----------



## amoxirat

I've never seen it.

Snakes and Piercings?  (è›‡ã«ãƒ”ã‚¢ã‚¹)


----------



## divadoll

Not even heard of it.

Blue Velvet


----------



## Playedinloops

Never saw it. 

Bridesmaids


----------



## zadidoll

Never saw it.
 

The 13th Floor.


----------



## Baberanza

_Never saw it!_

_Persuit of Happyness (yes that's how the movie is spelled!) =D_


----------



## Baberanza

_Pursuit* =P_


----------



## amoxirat

I never saw it.

Get Smart?


----------



## Kokane

never seen it

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Playedinloops

like it

office space


----------



## TacomaGirl

> Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In the words of Antoine Merriweather and Blain Edwards, "Haaated it!" This movie scared the peepee outta me and gave me bad nightmares. Just thinking about it makes me scared to be alone right now. Hold me!
> 
> The Jacket


Props for quoting Antoine &amp; Blaine *around the world snap*

Men in Black -Loved it!

Lord of War


----------



## divadoll

Where the heck did Men in Black come from ???
 



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Props for quoting Antoine &amp; Blaine *around the world snap*
> 
> Men in Black -Loved it!
> 
> Lord of War


 ...Office Space, never saw it.

Take Shelter?


----------



## amoxirat

Never saw it . . . Mars Attacks?


----------



## divadoll

Loved it!

Eraserhead?


----------



## Kokane

never seen it

With Honors


----------



## amoxirat

I've never seen it . . .

Cabaret?


----------



## divadoll

Never seen it.

The Muppets?


----------



## Playedinloops

Liked it. 

Moulin Rouge


----------



## TacomaGirl

I swear it was there right before I posted! 




Wow. If this game is too complicated for me it doesn't bode well for the rest of my day.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where the heck did Men in Black come from ???
> 
> 
> ...Office Space, never saw it.
> 
> Take Shelter?


----------



## divadoll

LOL!  ...one of those days...  You were probably looking at another page.  Your answer automatically goes to the end.



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear it was there right before I posted!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If this game is too complicated for me it doesn't bode well for the rest of my day.


----------



## Kokane

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Liked it.
> 
> Moulin Rouge



liked it

Pulp Fiction


----------



## divadoll

Loved it

The Smurfs


----------



## Playedinloops

never saw it

the sound of music


----------



## divadoll

lol...Loved it!

Xmen


----------



## amoxirat

Liked it~

Amadeus?


----------



## greenapril

Never saw it

The Wedding Date


----------



## Kokane

never saw it

Training Day


----------



## amoxirat

Never saw it~

Prince of Persia- The Sands of Time?


----------



## Playedinloops

Never saw it

Hunger Games!!!


----------



## CourtneyB

LOVE IT!

21 Jump Street


----------



## amoxirat

Haven't seen it~

Cinderella? (the version with Brandy, Paolo Montalban, and Bernadette Peters)


----------



## Playedinloops

love it!!! 

The Parent Trap (lindsey lohan version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## CourtneyB

Love it! (Seriously, I used to play that with my friends all the time when I was little!)

Pride and Prejudice - Keira Knightly version!


----------



## amoxirat

Like it~ haven't watched it in so long though!

Zombieland?


----------



## JHeartMakeup

Zombieland &gt; never saw it/don't want to

The Avengers


----------



## greenapril

Never saw it
The Avengers

-------

The Vow


----------



## MissLindaJean

Like it

Anonymous


----------



## greenapril

Anonymous    ----- &gt;Never seen it (but would like to)

Magic Mike?


----------



## zadidoll

Magic Mike - never saw it, never will.

Casshern


----------



## Tyari

Never saw it - heck, never heard of it. Clueless?


----------



## Fairest of all

Clueless- hate it

Jurassic Park?


----------



## divadoll

Love love loved it! Men in Black 3


----------



## MissLindaJean

Never saw it... Not interested The Garbage Pail Kids


----------



## greenapril

Never Seen It ---- &gt; The Garbage Pail Kids

Something Borrowed?


----------



## amoxirat

Haven't seen it . . .

Mary and Max?


----------



## MissLindaJean

Haven't seen it....

Shine?


----------



## alleexuh

Never seen it. Me Myself &amp; Irene?


----------



## Kokane

loved it

Dark Shadows?


----------



## Pancua

Havent seen it  - The Grey?


----------



## MissLindaJean

Liam Neeson is the sexiest older Irishman alive! Liked it Flowers of War? (great movie IMO and not for the faint of heart)


----------



## TacomaGirl

Haven't seen it... But I'm going to IMDB it right now.

The Hunger


----------



## Dalylah

Never saw it

The Lorax?


----------



## GlitterandGlam

Never saw it

Mr.Popper's Penguins


----------



## Kokane

havent seen it

Think Like a Man


----------



## greenapril

Never Saw it...

Thor


----------



## Rachel_

Haven't seen it.

Insidious


----------



## mizjmakeup

*never saw it. *

_*Toy Story 3?*_


----------



## greenapril

Loved it

A Thousand Words


----------



## mizjmakeup

* Liked it *

*- Edward Scissorhands -*


----------



## Kokane

love it!!

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## MissLindaJean

Love it! Repo: a Genetic Opera?


----------



## mizjmakeup

*Never saw it *

*Planes, Trains &amp; Automobiles *?


----------



## divadoll

Loved it!

Madagascar 3?


----------



## MissLindaJean

Not yet lol. The Raven?


----------



## StellaSunshine

Never saw it!

Ferris Bueller's Day Off?


----------



## Baberanza

Love it, lmao. 

The House Bunnnny!


----------



## lovelywhim

I haven't seen it.

Skyfall?


----------



## kushy

like it

The illusionist


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it.

men in black


----------



## Olga Ok

It like it Tron


----------



## Sunflowercake

never seen it

50 first dates


----------



## JC327

love it

The Great Gatsby (the 1975 version)


----------



## TacomaGirl

never saw it

Pain and Gain


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

All Dogs go to Heaven


----------



## kushy

never saw it

Iron man3


----------



## JC327

Love it

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## MissLindaJean

Never watched Lawless


----------



## JC327

never watched

Goodfellas


----------



## kushy

never saw

Titanic


----------



## JC327

Love it

Cinderella


----------



## MissLindaJean

Love â™¥ August Rush


----------



## TacomaGirl

never saw it

Naked Lunch


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## MissLindaJean

â™¥â™¥Love it! Legends of the Fall


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Clueless


----------



## TacomaGirl

Love it

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## kushy

like it

mummy


----------



## JC327

like it

Star Wars IV


----------



## amoxirat

Like it.

Wild America


----------



## JC327

never saw it Pocahontas


----------



## TacomaGirl

never saw it

Batman: Under the Red Hood


----------



## JC327

never saw it Aristocats


----------



## TacomaGirl

love it

The Secret Garden


----------



## amoxirat

Love it!

Get Smart


----------



## Xiang

Never saw it

The Sound of Music


----------



## JC327

love it The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Xiang

Love it

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## JC327

like it Warriors


----------



## Xiang

never seen it

Disney's Beauty and the Beast


----------



## MissLindaJean

Love it! Side Effect


----------



## JC327

never seen it

A Little Princess


----------



## Xiang

Love it!!

Free Willy


----------



## JC327

like it

Aladdin


----------



## Xiang

Love it!

Hook


----------



## JC327

love it

Sex and the City


----------



## Xiang

never seen it

The Hobbit


----------



## JC327

love it

Elf


----------



## Xiang

like it

Legally Blonde


----------



## JC327

like it

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## amoxirat

Never saw it~

Shutter Island


----------



## Xiang

never saw it

Neverending Story


----------



## JC327

like it

Godfather 2


----------



## Xiang

like it

Ice Princess


----------



## TacomaGirl

like it

Cocktail


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Ted


----------



## lioness90

Love it

The Bodyguard


----------



## JC327

love it

Prometheus


----------



## Xiang

never saw it

Hugo


----------



## JC327

loved it

Brave


----------



## lioness90

Never saw it

The Lion King


----------



## JC327

Love it Anastasia


----------



## Xiang

Love it!!

Camelot


----------



## JC327

Never seen it The Fox and the Hound


----------



## lioness90

Never seen it

Life-Size


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Spiderman


----------



## Xiang

like it

Serenity


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Fred Claus


----------



## Xiang

never saw it

Rent


----------



## lioness90

Love it

Burlesque


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

Wolverine


----------



## lioness90

Never saw it

Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## JC327

love it

Men in Black3


----------



## TacomaGirl

never saw it

Hesher


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Land Before Time


----------



## Xiang

like it

An American Tail


----------



## JC327

like it

Mulan


----------



## lioness90

love it

Chucky (Child's Play)


----------



## JC327

like it

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Xiang

never seen it

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## MissLindaJean

â™¥ it I am Legend


----------



## JC327

Like it The Notebook


----------



## Xiang

never seen it

The Lake House


----------



## JC327

Never seen it jaws


----------



## Xiang

never seen it

Pelican Brief


----------



## JC327

Like it A Goofy Movie


----------



## AshY

never seen it

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## JC327

Love it

Despicable Me


----------



## kushy

like

Pacific rim


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

Little Mermaid


----------



## TacomaGirl

like it

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

Pocahontas


----------



## AshY

like it (long time ago)

casablanca


----------



## JC327

love it

Passenger 57


----------



## AshY

Never seen it The mist


----------



## puffyeyes

never saw it

safety not guaranteed


----------



## JC327

never seen it

A Christmas Carol


----------



## AshY

Like it

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## JC327

like it

Inception


----------



## AshY

like it

Jurassic Park


----------



## puffyeyes

Hate it

Night at the Roxbury


----------



## AshY

never seen it

pineapple express


----------



## Xiang

Never seen it Hugo


----------



## JC327

like it

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## AshY

like it

Oz: the great and powerful


----------



## JC327

like it

All Dogs go to Heaven


----------



## AshY

like it

the lion king


----------



## JC327

like it

The Sword in the Stone


----------



## AshY

never seen it

the departed


----------



## JC327

like it

Mary Poppins


----------



## AshY

never seen it

miracle on 34th street


----------



## JC327

Love it

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## AshY

never seen it

Independence Day


----------



## JC327

like it

GI Joe Retaliation


----------



## AshY

never seen it

our idiot brother


----------



## puffyeyes

Never saw it (yet)

Jesse and Celeste Forever


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Its a Wonderful Life


----------



## AshY

never seen it

the lone ranger (2013)


----------



## JC327

like it

Gone With the Wind


----------



## AshY

like it

daddy daycare


----------



## JC327

like it

Aristocats


----------



## AshY

Never saw it Hunger games


----------



## JC327

like it

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## AshY

like it

the sixth sense


----------



## JC327

like it

Raging Bull


----------



## AshY

never saw it

cabin in the woods


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Thor


----------



## AshY

like it

the avengers (2012)


----------



## JC327

Love it

Iron Man 3


----------



## AshY

never seen it

broken city


----------



## Jac13

Love it The Heat


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Olympus has fallen


----------



## Jac13

Love it White House Down


----------



## AshY

never seen it

This is the end


----------



## Jac13

Never seen it 2 Guns


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Aladdin


----------



## Jac13

Like it Gone With The Wind


----------



## JC327

love it

West Side Story


----------



## AshY

never seen it

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## JC327

like it

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it Les Miserables


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Patriot


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it Remember The Titans


----------



## JC327

like it

Toy Story2


----------



## Jac13

Love it Smurfs 2


----------



## JC327

never seen it

The Princess Bride


----------



## Jac13

Love it Sleeping With The Enemy


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Jac13

Love it Last American Virgin


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Home Alone


----------



## Jac13

Love it All Dogs Go To Heaven


----------



## JC327

Love it

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## AshY

never seen it

Vertigo


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Hercules


----------



## Jac13

Like it The Great Oz


----------



## JC327

love it

Speed


----------



## Jac13

Like it Roger Rabbit


----------



## xinyicool

like it .... Hachi A Dog's Taleâ€”â€”2009 There was a Akita dog named Hachiko, near the train station to find it in the 'master' The movie is really moving


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it

My Sister's Keeper


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Secret Garden


----------



## AshY

never seen it
 

the hangover


----------



## JC327

love it

Peter Pan


----------



## kushy

love it

Holiday


----------



## JC327

Never seen it

The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## AshY

never seen it

The Inside Man


----------



## JC327

never seen it

The Hobbit


----------



## Jac13

Love it The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Back to the Future


----------



## Jac13

Like it Pandora's Box


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Diary of a Wimpy Kid


----------



## Jac13

Like it Admissions


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Clueless


----------



## Jac13

Love it Mean Girls


----------



## JC327

love it

Monsters Inc


----------



## Jac13

Like it 42


----------



## JC327

never seen it

A Field of Dreams


----------



## Jac13

Love it Officer and Gentlemen


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Ted


----------



## Jac13

Loved it!!! lol Scary Movie


----------



## AshY

like it

something borrowed


----------



## Jac13

Hate it The End Of Earth


----------



## AshY

never seen it

Flight


----------



## Jac13

Love it Meet The Millers


----------



## JulieMarie

Never seen it!

Pollyanna


----------



## AshY

never seen it

Thor


----------



## Jac13

Love it The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## AshY

never seen it

Twilight: breaking dawn (both parts)


----------



## Jac13

Love it The Host


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Horrible Bosses


----------



## Jac13

Love it Warm Bodies


----------



## AshY

never seen it

world war z


----------



## Jac13

Never seen it Elysium


----------



## AshY

never seen it

Star Trek : into darkness


----------



## Jac13

Love it Mad Money


----------



## JulieMarie

Never seen it.

Legally Blonde.


----------



## Jac13

Like it Raising Helen


----------



## JC327

Never seen it

Anger Management


----------



## Jac13

Like it American Pie


----------



## JC327

like it

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Jac13

Like it Steel Magnolias


----------



## JC327

Never seen it

Elf


----------



## AshY

like it

Storm of the Century


----------



## Kristine Walker

Never seen it

Exorcist


----------



## JulieMarie

never seen it

finding nemo


----------



## AshY

Never seen it Avatar


----------



## Jac13

Love it The Terminator


----------



## JC327

like it

Die Hard


----------



## Kristine Walker

Never saw it

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Jac13

Hate it Broken City


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Cider House Rules


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it The Butterfly Effect


----------



## AshY

never saw it

Signs


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it Mulan


----------



## AshY

Like it Hotel transylvannia


----------



## Kristine Walker

Loved it!

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Bridesmaids


----------



## Jac13

Love it The Hangover


----------



## JC327

Love it

Pain &amp; Gain


----------



## Jac13

Love it Snitch


----------



## JC327

love it

Space Jam


----------



## Jac13

Like it The Five Year Engagement


----------



## JC327

never seen it

The Craft


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it The Call


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Bourne Identity


----------



## Jac13

Love it The Replacements


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Never Been Kissed


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## JC327

never saw it

300


----------



## Jac13

Love it To Sir With Love


----------



## JC327

like it

Goldfinger


----------



## AshY

Never seen it This is the end


----------



## JC327

never seen it

A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## Jac13

Love it Withering Heights


----------



## JC327

never seen it

American Pie


----------



## Jac13

Like it Ferris Buller's Day Off


----------



## JC327

love it

Rio


----------



## AshY

like it

Life of Pi


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Warriors


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it Gremlins


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Alice in Wonderland (Disney cartoon  version)


----------



## AshY

like it

the little mermaid


----------



## JC327

Love it

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Jac13

Love it Mulan


----------



## JC327

love it

Pocahontas


----------



## AshY

Like it Aladdin


----------



## Jac13

Like it Anastasia


----------



## JC327

love it

The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## AshY

never seen it

The Princess and the Frog


----------



## JC327

like it

Parental Guidance


----------



## AshY

never seen it

Meet the Fockers


----------



## Superfish19

Love it Shrek


----------



## Kristine Walker

Love it

The Others


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Love Actually


----------



## AshY

hate it

life as we know it


----------



## JC327

never seen it

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## AshY

Never seen it He's just not that into you


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Sherlock Holmes Game of Shadows


----------



## Kristine Walker

Never seen it

Valmont


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Tangled


----------



## Jac13

love it

Rush Hour


----------



## JC327

Love it

Sense and Sensibility


----------



## AshY

Never seen it Takers


----------



## JC327

never  seen it

Scarface


----------



## AshY

like it

scoop


----------



## Superfish19

Never seen it Finding Nemo


----------



## JC327

never seen it

Robocop


----------



## AshY

never seen it

pearl harbor


----------



## JC327

never seen it

The Bourne Supremacy


----------



## AshY

like it

mission impossible


----------



## themakeupgirl

never saw it

rushmore


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Red


----------



## Jac13

never saw it Gold Rush


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Now You See Me


----------



## AshY

never saw it

snakes on a plane


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Casablanca


----------



## AshY

never seen it

Captain America


----------



## JC327

love it

Iron Man2


----------



## lissa1307

like it

a league of their own


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Pinocchio


----------



## lissa1307

Love it Pawn shop chronicles


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Harry Potter &amp; the Goblet of Fire


----------



## AshY

like it

the hobbit (2012)


----------



## JC327

like it

Mr &amp; Mrs Smith


----------



## lissa1307

like it

after earth


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Skyfall


----------



## lissa1307

Never saw it Sinister


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Spiderman2


----------



## EmEm1201

Like it

Honey, I shrunk the kids?


----------



## lissa1307

like it

the devil inside


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Green Mile


----------



## lissa1307

love it

dirty dancing


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Grease


----------



## lissa1307

love it

the croods


----------



## JC327

never saw it

West Side Story


----------



## lissa1307

never saw it

6 souls (watched it last night...weird...)


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Inception


----------



## Jac13

Love it

Prisoners


----------



## Bikerchic

Never saw it

Titanic  (Why watch a 3 hour long movie when I already know the boat sinks?)


----------



## Jac13

Love it (Because it was still a great movie, lol)

Battle Of The Year


----------



## AshY

never saw it

The Butler


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it A Time To Kill


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Fox and the Hound


----------



## lissa1307

love it

despicable me 2


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## AshY

never saw it

2012


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Monika1

never saw it

Mulan


----------



## Jac13

Love it Gravity


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## Jac13

Love it Baggage Claim


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Goonies


----------



## Jac13

Like it Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Jac13

Love it Pink Panther


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Secret Garden


----------



## Jac13

Like it The Shining


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

Borat


----------



## Rosidia

Like it

Duplex


----------



## JC327

never saw it

A Little Princess


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it Runner Runner


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Cider House Rules


----------



## Rosidia

never saw it

Ghostbusters


----------



## Jac13

Like it Captain Phillips


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Secret Garden


----------



## Jac13

Like it Harlem Nights


----------



## JC327

Love it

Coming to America


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it

Coming to America
Actually not sure!

What to Expect When You're Expecting


----------



## Monika1

Love it!

MIB 2?


----------



## JC327

Like it

Back to the Future II


----------



## DonnaD

Liked BTTF 1 better.

Just watched it and LOVED it.  The Words.


----------



## Jac13

Love it

The Golden Compass


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

RED


----------



## themakeupgirl

never saw it

8 1/2


----------



## saarahsmiles

Love it!

Sweet Land 2005


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Land Before Time


----------



## athenatree

Loved it

Citizen Kane


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Road to Perdition


----------



## DonnaD

never saw it.

Night at the Roxbury


----------



## Kristine Walker

Hated it

Harold and Kumar go to White Castle


----------



## JC327

like it

Bridesmaids


----------



## bonita22

Never saw it Wizard of Oz


----------



## JC327

love it

Never Been Kissed


----------



## bonita22

Hate it The Way We Were


----------



## athenatree

Loved it

Les Miserables


----------



## bonita22

Hated it This is the end


----------



## DonnaD

Never saw it.

Frequency


----------



## bonita22

Never saw it Frailty


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## bonita22

Loved it Pretty in Pink


----------



## Kristine Walker

Liked it

Disney's Jungle Book


----------



## athenatree

Loved it

Salem's Lot


----------



## bonita22

Loved it Disney's Hercules


----------



## Babs28

Loved it

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

My Best Friends Wedding


----------



## bonita22

Love it While you were sleeping


----------



## DonnaD

Like it

Schindler's List


----------



## athenatree

Like it

Psycho


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Lorax


----------



## DonnaD

Love it

The Exorcist


----------



## JC327

like it

Beetlejuice


----------



## IndiaLynRose

Never saw it 27 dresses


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Love Actually


----------



## dawn767

never saw it

The Aristocats


----------



## JC327

love it

West Side Story


----------



## Jac13

Like it

Gravity


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

A Goofy Movie


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it

From The Rough


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

Frozen


----------



## Linda Hingis

Love it

The Sixth Sense


----------



## JC327

Love it

Anastasia


----------



## Jac13

Love it

Maleficent


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Grease


----------



## Jac13

Love it

Flowers In The Attic


----------



## JC327

never saw it

American Pie


----------



## Jac13

Didn't really like it but I wouldn't say hate it

Blended


----------



## Shalott

Haven't see it... yet!

American Psycho


----------



## Jac13

Never saw it

Gremlins


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Pacific Rim


----------



## Karly65

Liked it

Sixteen Candles


----------



## kaitlin1209

Somehow I've NEVER seen it. Adding it to my literal "to-watch" list. 

Les Mis (2012 movie....I'm a musical junkie)


----------



## Jac13

Love it!!!

Mama Mia'


----------



## Jac13

Oops

Mamma Mia'


----------



## JC327

never saw it

All Dogs Go To Heaven


----------



## Jac13

Love it

Twilight Zone The Movie


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Princess Bride


----------



## Sunflowercake

never watched it

despicable Me


----------



## JC327

Love it

Maleficent


----------



## Allison H

Never seen it.

While you were sleeping?


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

the boy in the stripped pyjamas.  :scared:


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Hook


----------



## Courtnee

hate it...

the borrowers (hate this movie too, lol)


----------



## Shalott

Liked the older one, never saw the more recent.

Clerks


----------



## Courtnee

never watched  it.

noah


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Pocahontas


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it

Mr Bean


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Mulan


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it (Also go watch Mr. Bean immediately!)

Finding Nemo


----------



## JC327

lol will have to look it up

never saw it

Anastasia


----------



## Sunflowercake

like it

Pearl harbour


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Coming to America


----------



## Sunflowercake

Like it

The nightmare before Christmas


----------



## lacylei

Never saw it.

8 mile


----------



## JC327

like it

The Devil wears Prada


----------



## Sunflowercake

love it!

The proposal


----------



## CaseyR

Love it!

Love Actually.


----------



## lacylei

Love it.

Serendipity


----------



## JC327

like it

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Courtnee

love it, if its the animated one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

phone booth.


----------



## Sunflowercake

never watched it

the sisterhood of the travelling pants


----------



## JC327

love it

The Neverending Story


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it.
The vow?


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Little Women


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it (but want to!)

The Great Gatsby?


----------



## JC327

You should definitely watch it, its a great movie made me cry.

love it

Do The Right Thing


----------



## Sunflowercake

Never watched it

Aristocats


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love it. Mainly because I loved it as a kid and watched it all the time!

About Time?


----------



## Courtnee

never watched it.

the day after tomorrow.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like it. 

Scary Movie?


----------



## JC327

like it

Toy Story


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love it.

Life of Brian


----------



## Courtnee

never watched it

mission impossible ghost protocol?


----------



## JC327

like it

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## LuckyMoon

Never saw it.

Garden State


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it

fourth kind?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it.

About time?


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it, want to though, but its probably not appropriate for me. :scared:

frozen?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like it. 

despicable me?


----------



## CaseyR

Haven't seen it (yet).

Her?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it o:

charlie and the chocolate factory? (newest one)


----------



## CaseyR

Only seen some of it hah

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty (new one)?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it o:

Pretty woman?


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

finding nemo


----------



## LuckyMoon

Love it.

The English Patient


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Clueless


----------



## LuckyMoon

Like it.

Captain Phillips


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Star Wars


----------



## LuckyMoon

Love it.

Blade Runner


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

never saw it

House at the end of the street?


----------



## JC327

never saw it

The Goonies


----------



## CaseyR

Only saw a few minutes of it, so Never saw it

Empire Records


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never watched it.

Harry potter movies?


----------



## CaseyR

It is_ the_ music movie of the 1990s lol (Well, maybe over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

______________________________________________________

Liked it (Only saw the third though one so I was quite confused lol)

200 Cigarettes?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it o:

American History X?


----------



## CaseyR

Loved it (though very disturbing)!

The Saw films?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love it. Does that make me a creeper?.. xD

The Truman Show?


----------



## CaseyR

Nah; I've seen them all.  No one would go with me to see any of them, so I went by myself.  Now there's a creeper! hah  I like "complex" horror films though.  A lot of ghost/slasher films lose me after 5-10 mins lol

_______________________

Loved it! Especially the soundtrack!

Final Destination films?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Exactly, I feel differently about the Saw movies though.

- - - 

never watched them o:

Panic room?


----------



## CaseyR

This is terrible, I can't even remember if I've seen it, so I'll say Never seen it lol

The Room? (potentially the worst film ever made) lol


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

never saw it xD

the road to el dorado?


----------



## CaseyR

Never saw it, I think lol

The Hunt (Danish film)?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Actually never watched it although it's Danish xD

Orphan?


----------



## CaseyR

It has Mads Mikkelsen in it who also plays Hannibal (and now lives here in Toronto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

___________________________________

Loved it; super creepy! hah

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Yes so I've seen from the trailer o: he lives in Toronto?!

- - -

never watched it.

Ratatouille?


----------



## CaseyR

Yep!  I'm assuming since they've been filming Hannibal here recently.

________________________________________________________

Loved it!

Music and Lyrics?


----------



## Sunflowercake

never watched it

The Children of Monsieur Mathieu


----------



## LuckyMoon

Never saw it.  (Never even heard of it.)

Children of Men


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

like it. 

Prometheus?


----------



## Courtnee

love it.

ender's game?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never watched it.

Shrek?


----------



## Sunflowercake

@@LuckyMoon one of my favorites, original is in French

love it

the princess bride


----------



## LuckyMoon

Love it (a lot)

12 Monkeys


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

never watched it

belle


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Warriors


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

once were warriors?


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Weird Science


----------



## BeautyMuch

Never saw it.

The croods?


----------



## JC327

like it

American Hustle


----------



## Courtnee

never watched it.

hugo?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it.

the fault in our stars?


----------



## CaseyR

Haven't yet, but want to!  Oddly, been listening to the soundtrack from it though lol

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## makeupbyomar

Haven't yet.

Divergent - Loved it!


----------



## Allison H

Haven't seen it yet.

Jaws?


----------



## Courtnee

loved it if your talking bout the original.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

mean girls?


----------



## Allison H

Yup I was!

LoL I love it...

Finding Nemo?


----------



## Courtnee

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tangled?


----------



## Allison H

Love it!

Frozen?


----------



## Courtnee

ha, I was gonna put frozen as I love it, but I thought youd think im a baby lol :lol:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

love it.

shrek? :wub:


----------



## Allison H

LoL I wouldn't think that!

I'm glad I have a daughter now, so I don't have to be "that creepy lady that likes watching children's animation movies"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love it!

Ghostbusters?


----------



## Courtnee

lol, you would never be that creepy lady who likes watching animated movies, trust me, there are waaaay worse  so that makes you cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ive never seen it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H

LoL @, thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

aww, sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

monster vs aliens?


----------



## makeupbyomar

Haven't seen it.

Escape From Planet Earth?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like it - at least I did last time I watched it as a teen xD

the wedding singer?


----------



## CaseyR

LOVE it (and the 80s)! lol

Punch Drunk Love?


----------



## makeupbyomar

Not yet to both.

Despicable Me &amp; Despicable Me 2


----------



## Courtnee

love it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> both!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

mars needs moms


----------



## Allison H

Never seen it.

Galaxy Quest.


----------



## CaseyR

Loved it.

Midnight in Paris.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Liked it.

Lost in Translation


----------



## makeupbyomar

Disliked it.

Snowpiercer


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it.

Madagascar?


----------



## makeupbyomar

Never saw it.

Planet 51


----------



## slinka

Never saw it.

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## CaseyR

Love it (along with anything Anthony Hopkins and/or Hannibal-related) lol

Laurence Anyways.


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

happy feet?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love it. 

harold &amp; kumar go to white castle?


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

transformers1? :w00t:


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it.

Superbad?


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Cinderella


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love it if it's the disney one.

Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

jack reacher?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never saw it. 

Monsters University?


----------



## JC327

never saw it

Aladdin


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Like it o:

E.T?


----------



## CaseyR

Love it (and my friend on top of my bookcase lol)

Tron (either one)?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Never watched them s: 

p.s. I love you?


----------



## CaseyR

Never seen it, but after reading abut it, I want to!

Can't Hardly Wait? lol


----------



## Courtnee

umm, never heard/seen it.

I am legend?


----------



## CaseyR

Never seen it.

Vanilla Sky?


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

iRobot?


----------



## EggyBread

Like it.

Labyrinth?


----------



## Courtnee

like it.

monsters university?


----------



## JC327

never saw it 

Coming To America


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

transformers 3?


----------



## JC327

Like it

Pacific Rim


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

cowboys vs aliens?


----------



## JC327

yes

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Courtnee

yes.

BFG?


----------



## JC327

no

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Courtnee

no.

james and the giant peach?


----------



## JC327

like it

God's Not Dead


----------



## makeupbyomar

Haven't seen it.

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## JC327

Havent seen it, but its been recommended to me a few times.

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## makeupbyomar

Not yet!!!

Only God Forgives


----------



## JC327

vogueboy said:


> Not yet!!!
> 
> Only God Forgives


Its definitely worth watching!

Never saw it

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## makeupbyomar

JC327 said:


> Its definitely worth watching!
> 
> Never saw it
> 
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier


I can't wait!!! Eeek!  :w00t: ​ 

Yes! Loved it!!!

Thor: The Dark World


----------



## Allison H

Yes.

My daughter loves Thor's voice, so we watch it often...

Never Been Kissed?


----------



## JC327

Love it!

Clueless


----------



## Allison H

LOVE it!

Little Women (any version)?


----------



## JC327

Love it

Matilda


----------



## Allison H

Like it.

Witches?


----------



## JC327

Never saw it

The Never Ending Story


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

divergent? i loooved this movie, so good.


----------



## JC327

love it

Matilda


----------



## Courtnee

like it...

transcendence?


----------



## Allison H

Never seen it.

Love Actually?


----------



## Courtnee

never seen it.

Anastasia?


----------



## JC327

Love it

The Green Mile


----------



## makeupbyomar

Loved it.

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## JC327

never watched it

Catch Me If You Can


----------

